# 2012 Nissan Versa Teased in New Design Sketch



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has just released a single teaser sketch of the next-generation Versa subcompact with should make it to market next year as a 2012 model year car.

Ranging from mundane to unattractive, Nissan looks to revamp the Versa with its more vocative styling language from some of its larger sedans and sports cars. This move follows with current market trends to lend more styling to the compact and sub-compact class cars, with vehicles like the Ford Fiesta and Chevy Cruze proving economical cars don't have to look cheap.

No additional information has been provided about the small car and we're eager to see if Nissan has any new engines in store for the Versa and if the subcompact will change in size – the current model already being quite large for the subcompact class.

In addition, Nissan will bring an even smaller model to market, but will do so though the Smart brand.

The new Versa is rumored to debut at the upcoming LA Auto Show.

More: *2012 Nissan Versa Teased in New Design Sketch* on AutoGuide.com


----------

